# Horse Ivermectin Wormer?



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

So I'm a bit low on money, and Horse Ivermectin Wormer paste is only like 5 bucks, however Goat wormer liquid(ivomec) from the vet is like 15$ for three goats. So I was wondering if I could get Ivermectin Horse Wormer Paste and triple the dosage for my three goats.

Goats;

68 lb Nigerian Dwarf 2 mnth pregnant Doe
80 lb dairy cross wether
85 lb boer doeling

Is this safe?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used the horse pasta wormer on my goats and sheep with no problems and had it work well. I doubt what it said for a horse. Shelly


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Okiedoke then. I'll have my stepdad pick some up with me. =D


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I have used horse wormers on my goats before...
I have used Ivercare. Worked good for them.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I use it too- seems to work fine. But you can get it much cheaper through Jeffers if you ever place orders there- most catalogs carry it for about $3 per tube for generic.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I do however think you are supposed to triple the dose since goats are ruminants. All I use on my goats is horse wormer. I use ComboCare gel. It kills almost every type of worm including tapes.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup its either like 3 or 4 times the dose. I can't remember exactly. I haven't used it in a while...


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

So what is the dosage?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I used 3 times the dosage. So Thomas my 80 lb wether got treated as a 240lb horse.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry I didn't see this thread till now. Yes 3 times the dosage.

Alyssa I will have to look into that wormer. It is a gel instead of a paste?


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I use horse ivermectrin, too. We got 12 tubes of generic stuff for $1.86 each! It worked great, too.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I use this stuff and so far has worked fine. 3 X labeled dose. Can't get anything else this cheap!


----------

